

MAPI is an API to access data about all pharmaceutical products available in USA - andresousa
http://mapi-us.iterar.co

======
andresousa
MAPI US is an API that provides an easy access to organized and updated data
about all pharmaceutical products available in USA, certified by FDA. This API
aims to make things easier for developers that are some how connected to the
Healthcare environment, such as Pharmaceutical companies and Researchers. This
is a Beta version, however we are working on new features to release soon.

~~~
craveiro
A great API for healthcare related solutions.

